# Stretching/Repairing Box Wire



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We have several miles of box wire fence that is constantly getting mashed by falling trees. Currently I have a chain pull stretcher and I pull each strand up and use a crimp sleeve to repair the wire. My system works well but pulling up each wire is very time consuming. I hear of guys bolting a 2x4 to each side of the repair, then using two chain pulls to pull the wire tight, then crimping all the wires at once. Anybody have a good quick method? I don't mind buying a second puller if it saves a lot of time.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

To be honest, I had to google box wire fence to figure out what it was. Here it is called non climb. I have bolted two boards together and sandwhiched the wire and then pulled with a comealong from the next post before. I don't know of any faster way.


----------

